# iTunes 8 (latest upgrade), won't let me convert to mp3 :(



## JoeyDee (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Folks.

Have any of you noticed the new iTunes does not allow to convert to MP3 format but rather, m4a?

anyone noticed that? How do you convert to MP3?

-Joey


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

This isn't correct, JoeyDee. They just moved it.

You can now find your encoding options in General -> Show CD ->Import Settings -> Import Using ...

And the same variety of options is still there: AAC, MP3, Apple Lossless, AIFF, and WAV.


----------



## JoeyDee (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Chas.

I'll have a look at it on my comp when i get home 

-Joey


----------



## JoeyDee (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

